# HMS Glenearn



## Janet McFarlane

Hello. My father served on HMS Glenearn during WW2. His name is John Hunt and he was a Royal Marine. He piloted the landing crafts from ship to shore. He is now 87 years of age and would like to contact any other Royal Marines who served on the ship, or any of their family members. He has photographs of himself and shipmates he can share and would also like to see photos and any information other people may have. Thank you.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

Janet, Do you happen to know about the book which was written by the son of the Chief Engineer of the Glenearn. I am in touch with the author, Alex Aiken's widow, Janette, who lives in Glasgow. I'm fairly certain that she still has some copies of the book for sale at a very modest price.
If this is of interest to you send me a PM. and I will give you her 'phone number.


----------



## Janet McFarlane

Hello. Many thanks for your message. Strangely enough, I only enrolled on the site about an hour and a half ago and this is my second message. Another gentleman emailed and asked if I would like his book of the same author. He is going to post it to me. In case it does not arrive, I will refer back to your email. Does Janette have an email address or is contact by phone only? Thanks. Janet.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

Janet McFarlane said:


> Hello. Many thanks for your message. Strangely enough, I only enrolled on the site about an hour and a half ago and this is my second message. Another gentleman emailed and asked if I would like his book of the same author. He is going to post it to me. In case it does not arrive, I will refer back to your email. Does Janette have an email address or is contact by phone only? Thanks. Janet.


 I do not know if Janette has an E.mail address: probably not as she has made no mention of such in any communication with the several people showing an interest in owning a copy of the book.
Click HERE for a splendid photograph of the Glenearn.


----------



## stan mayes

I saw Glenearn in operation off the Normandy beachheads.
It was an incredible sight to see her conversion to LSI -Landing Ship Infantry
with 24 landing craft in davits and masses of armaments installed on her decks.
She operated all through June and returned to the Solent two or three times
during that period..
Stan


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

After that, Stan, she came out east and I was in a minor operation in which she and HMS Glenroy participated in the re-occupation of the Andaman Islands.
And then they were reconverted and went on to commercial service until the mid sixties-remarkable ships those Glens!


----------



## Janet McFarlane

Hello Stan. Many thanks for this information. I have forwarded this to my father. Best wishes to you. Janet.


----------



## stan mayes

Thankyou Janet - my best wishes for your father a fellow veteran of Normandy.
We were both priveleged to take part in this tremendous historical operation.
Kind regards
Stan


----------



## alan cooper

Janet McFarlane said:


> Hello. My father served on HMS Glenearn during WW2. His name is John Hunt and he was a Royal Marine. He piloted the landing crafts from ship to shore. He is now 87 years of age and would like to contact any other Royal Marines who served on the ship, or any of their family members. He has photographs of himself and shipmates he can share and would also like to see photos and any information other people may have. Thank you.


Hi Janette, my father joe cooper was a royal marine on the landing craft also. He is still alive and he is 88. I would be interested in any other corrospondents, when i can get the grandkid to show me how to use this system. We are in Melbourne, Australia. Cheers Alan Cooper


----------



## Joanc

Hello Glenearn followers,

My late father was on HMS Glenearn from Jan 1946 - to May 1946, as a Petty Officer. His name was Alexander (Hal) Cooper. Anyone out there remember him? I don't know where the Glenearn would have been during the time he was on it. I do know he was stationed at Kure, Japan some time in 1946, but don't know if it was on the Glenearn or on another ship.

Cheers, Joan (Perth, Australia)


----------



## clare crossland

*Albert Barnard 11th april 1945*

Hi
My mum's uncle AlbertBarnard was a seaman on the glenearn and died in the explosion on 11thApril 1945 any information on whether anyone knows him would be greatly appreciated. 
Gratefully
Clare Crossland


----------



## Carlton H

Hi my father was on the Glenearn out in kure japan he was a stoker unfortunately he has passed on now but I have a lot of photos from when he was in hiroshima and also some of the crew his name was bob(smudge)smith. Like a lot of the people who went through that time he didn't talk much about it except about the mates he had whilst serving on glenearn


----------



## Frederick Turp

Hello Janet

My Father (Fred Turp) also served on HMS Glenearn as a Marine during the D day landings, and was also on working on an LCA. He is sitting next to me now, and would love to hear from your Father and see some photos. He would be pleased to have contact from any other person who served on the ship.

Regards
John Turp


----------



## Carlton H

I am sorry but as I said in my original post my father has passed away however i have some photos of some of the glenearn's stokers mess and as soon as i learn to upload them if that is possible on this forum I will maybe your dad could put some names to the faces. I am new to posting so please bear with me as I will try my best 
regards Carlton H


----------



## Tim Dubois

Hello Calton H and all who have had relations on the HMS Glenearn. My father, James Dubois was injured in the explosion on board the Glenearn and was transferred to a hospital on New Guinea. I would be really interested to see any photo's you have of the crew.
I also have the book 'In Time of War' by Alex Aiken and found it very interesting and informative. I know that his wife Janette has some copy's left as I have just bought a second one from her for my sister.
If you can upload the Photo's Carlton I would really appreciate seeing them if not maybe there is another way ?

Yours sincerely Tim Dubois


----------



## ianjconnor

Hello all, my late Grandad *'George' Walter Gibbons* served on HMS Glenearn during WW2, anyone remember him/have any pictures/stories at all please?

I'm afraid I don't have any info or old photos myself, except for an official printed picture of the ship that I got and gave to him a year before he past (2010 aged 85). From what he told me as a youngster I do know he was on the ship for the D-Day landings, stayed with a great family whilst a shore in Australia and went onto Hiroshima.

Thank you.


----------



## lookingforglenearn

Hi There my grandfather was onboard glenearn hms with Joe Cooper his name is 
JACK EAVES

you could find me on my website to make contact www.reneeeaves.com or earthangelrenee at hotmail.com


----------



## lh1

Hello all

My Grandad, Ted or Edward Holden, now in his nineties, served on the HMS Glenearn, including D Day. He was an Assistant Engineer.

I have just started reading 'In Time of War' today. 

Tim Dubois - my Grandad remembers your father, James Dubois. I have a photo of some of the Engineers and Electricians who served on HMS Glenearn during D Day, and he thinks that your father is on this photo. I will send you a copy by email and also maybe you could verify for us whether it is your father.

Kind regards
Kim


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

This is the H.M.S. Glenearn I first set eyes on: looks pretty formidable!
At that time I could never have imagined that I would pilot that ship-when she had returned to commercial service- into Aden a couple of times in 1955/56.

See HERE for another thread on this ship.


----------



## GK100

*Dunstan Pearson*

Hello, my "uncle"was Dunstan Pearson, he sadly died on 09 April 1945 along with another sailor when there was an explosion on board - my father, his cousin, never got over it his whole life. Does anyone have any memories of Dunstan Pearson?


----------



## clare crossland

It looks like my great Uncle was the other sailor you refer to as he died of his wounds from an explosion on the glenearn on the 11th april 1945
Clare


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

GK100 said:


> Hello, my "uncle"was Dunstan Pearson, he sadly died on 09 April 1945 along with another sailor when there was an explosion on board - my father, his cousin, never got over it his whole life. Does anyone have any memories of Dunstan Pearson?


 This has been scanned from Page 304 in the book by Alex Aiken, "In Time Of War" (I knew Alex, he and his wife visited me here in Cornwall many years ago: he died some years later: his father was an engineer in the Glenearn).


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

See also HERE


----------



## GK100

*Dunstan Pearson*

Thank you to you both for this information - sadly my father passed away in January, he would have been comforted to know that Dunstan and the other sailor died quickly as he was told differently. I am presuming Lesley, who is Claire's great uncle was engaged to be wed?


----------



## GK100

*Dunstan Pearson*

Although I have said thank you I really cannot thank you both enough, especially for copying the information from that book - that was very helpful.


----------



## billytaylor

*glenearn*

Hi my dad was on the glenearn he was a petty officer his name was 
john sampson taylor <jack> i am trying to find any photos of crew or ship he was onboard in ww2 dday landings and in au and far east any info will be very gratefull my dad passed away when i was young so i dont have much info just he is named in the book by alex aiken
so if you can help i thank you billy


----------



## GK100

Hi Billy, sorry no we don't have any photos of life on board, my relative was sadly killed in an accident in the Pacific - as far as I am aware he never had a chance to send letters home.


----------



## frederickphillips

Hi, my name is Amanda and I am the Granddaughter to Frederick Phillips who was on board the HMS Glenearn. I am currently trying to collect as much information as I can on my Grandfather so I can donate his beautiful war keep-sakes to the local servicemen club for display. If anyone has any photos or memories of him I would love to hear about them as unfortunately he passed away some years ago now. I also have a cut out royal marines engineers flag. If anyone knew how my Granddad acquired it I would be thrilled (I imagine it to be a good story!) Or if anyone would like a picture of it you can email me at [email protected]
Many thanks Amanda


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

I've just succeeded in contacting Janette Aiken, who is the widow of Alex the author of the book In "Time of War" which is the history of that fine ship.
She tells me she has several brand new copies of it and anyone who may wish to secure a brand new copy of the book send me a P.M. and I will give you Janette's number.

Alex's father was an engineer in that ship who died in a fire which occurred on board:he wrote the book in memory of his dad.


----------



## frederickphillips

I would love a copy of the book! I'm in Australia so a international phone call wouldn't be so ideal. Is there a email address or a online way of buying a copy? 
Many thanks and great work on such an amazing and interesting webpage!!


----------



## clamar

My dad was also killed in the explosion on HIS Glenearn. He died of his injuries on the 10th. He was Acting Petty Officer Tommy Roy. I was 4 years and my brother was 2 weeks old. Dad did not know he had a son. I wonder if anyone has any information on the cemetary in Papua New Guinea?


----------



## tinkerer

*Serving on HMS Glenearn*

Hi all,
I have just come across the site and am happy to see the amount of interest there is in HMS Glenearn. My second cousin, (fathers full cousin) served on the Glenearn during WW2 and would really like to hear from anyone who may have served with him.. His name is W. J. Farson. When I see him next, I will get his other details, but certainly at this juncture, I would be happy to receive any information that I can pass on to him.. I know that he was looking for a photograph whilst coming into the Solent after D-day, so if anyone could share a photograph, I (and Billy) would really appreciate it..
Here's hoping..

Stephen.


----------



## BenMaguire

*Reunion/ Edwin Dodd*

Hi I am writing on behalf of Edwin (Eddie) Dodd, who served on the HMS Glenearn. I am hoping to get in contact with his old shipmates mainly Jimmy Nuttall, Bob Collingwood and George Waddell. Please message me or reply if you know of any of their whereabouts if still with us. Eddie is 91 and lives in the Rochdale area of Manchester. I am writing on this website because I found a post on another website specifically looking for Eddie but I was unable to reply on this website as the post was from two years ago and can no longer be responded to. I have tried to find his shipmates on ancestry but with no luck and I am now stuck with what to do. Please help in any way you can. Thank you


----------



## schof04

Hi everyone, I am writing on behalf of my grandfather Edward (Ted) Scholefield who served on the HMS Glenearn. If anyone has any photos of the crew, please let me know! Information about any crew members who remember him would also be much appreciated. Thankyou!


----------



## cueball44

schof04 said:


> Hi everyone, I am writing on behalf of my grandfather Edward (Ted) Scholefield who served on the HMS Glenearn. If anyone has any photos of the crew, please let me know! Information about any crew members who remember him would also be much appreciated. Thankyou!


 Go to the Gallery and scroll down to "Members Faces". Type in HMS Glenearn. You will see some photos there. (Thumb)


----------



## oaktree

*Ship Mates*

(Pint)


BenMaguire said:


> Hi I am writing on behalf of Edwin (Eddie) Dodd, who served on the HMS Glenearn. I am hoping to get in contact with his old shipmates mainly Jimmy Nuttall, Bob Collingwood and George Waddell. Please message me or reply if you know of any of their whereabouts if still with us. Eddie is 91 and lives in the Rochdale area of Manchester. I am writing on this website because I found a post on another website specifically looking for Eddie but I was unable to reply on this website as the post was from two years ago and can no longer be responded to. I have tried to find his shipmates on ancestry but with no luck and I am now stuck with what to do. Please help in any way you can. Thank you


Hi BenMaguire. I see your Dad is trying to get in touch with some of his old ship mates, well one of them was my late Dad Bob Collingwood.I have some papers with names and addresses of crew members so maybe your Dad would remember them,but it doesn't mention J Nuttall or George Waddell My Dad past away 10 years ago


----------



## Joanc

My father (RIP) was on this ship in 1946, with the Commonwealth Occupation Forces in Japan. He was Hal Cooper, Chief Petty Officer RN. I understand the ship was among the first to go to Japan. It was at the port of Kure, near Hiroshima. Dad was stationed there for 6 months. I wonder if he could be in your father's photos? I have one photo of dad with some servicemen friends taken there.

Joan


----------



## MV Glenogle

Coasted Glenearn in '69, certainly a ship with attitude by that time. Port engine had to be started 'on the run' !
' In Time of War ' tells her gallant history, try abe books if you want to buy at reasonable price.


----------



## Boo Boo

Hugh Ferguson said:


> Janet, Do you happen to know about the book which was written by the son of the Chief Engineer of the Glenearn. I am in touch with the author, Alex Aiken's widow, Janette, who lives in Glasgow. I'm fairly certain that she still has some copies of the book for sale at a very modest price.
> If this is of interest to you send me a PM. and I will give you her 'phone number.


HI. i know its a long shot after all this time> My dad served on The Glenearn and I would like a copy f the book> Are you still in contact with Alex Aikens widow,


----------



## Boo Boo

Hugh Ferguson said:


> Janet, Do you happen to know about the book which was written by the son of the Chief Engineer of the Glenearn. I am in touch with the author, Alex Aiken's widow, Janette, who lives in Glasgow. I'm fairly certain that she still has some copies of the book for sale at a very modest price.
> If this is of interest to you send me a PM. and I will give you her 'phone number.


----------



## Boo Boo

ianjconnor said:


> Hello all, my late Grandad *'George' Walter Gibbons* served on HMS Glenearn during WW2, anyone remember him/have any pictures/stories at all please?
> 
> I'm afraid I don't have any info or old photos myself, except for an official printed picture of the ship that I got and gave to him a year before he past (2010 aged 85). From what he told me as a youngster I do know he was on the ship for the D-Day landings, stayed with a great family whilst a shore in Australia and went onto Hiroshima.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Boo Boo

My dad was also in Hiroshima, he passed in 2010 as well aged 85


----------



## MV Glenogle

I can recommend you try/ google ' abe books ' , then put , 'In time of war' in the title block.
It is the most comprehensive coverage of her wartime service you will find.
To the very end, a fine ship.


----------

